# Final dole payment



## vin82 (28 Nov 2009)

Hi
I currently receive dole on a Wednesday, and I will be coming off the live register to go work abroad in January. I will be flying at 8am on a Wednesday, so I will not be able to collect my dole for my final week in Ireland. Is it possible to arrange to collect it on the day beforehand or else arrange for someone else to do it for me? I know it's only 160 euro, but that will make a huge difference when I go to set up abroad. 
Thanks


----------



## TheShark (29 Nov 2009)

Collect it on the Tuesday then. It will probably be in the Post Office from the Monday anyway but try collecting it on a Tuesday before you sign-off just to see if it is there for collection.


----------



## Welfarite (2 Dec 2009)

It would be best to contact your local office about your arrangements and see if they can accommodate you... you can nominate somebody to collect it for you


----------

